# Roland Stika 15" New Driver?



## creativebunny (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a friend who has the older 15" Roland Stika SX without USB. He has been searching frantically for a new driver for his cutter since upgrading to OSX 10.4 and the new Intel G5. Does anyone have an idea if this has even been developed yet or if it's in the works? Thanks!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Bunny, you can check the roland website here to see if they have updated drivers (it took me forever to find this site in Google when I was setting up my Roland GX-24): Download Windows98/95


----------

